# 138 Commands of Commond Prompt ( DOS ) with their description



## clmlbx (Sep 9, 2006)

Command Prompt 

No.	Command 	Detail

1	ANSI.SYS  --    Defines functions that change display graphics, control cursor movement, and reassign keys. 

2	APPEND  --      Causes MS-DOS to look in other directories when editing a file or running a command.

3	ARP  --	       Displays, adds, and removes arp information from network devices

4	ASSIGN  --      Assign a drive letter to an alternate letter

5	ASSOC  --       View the file associations

6	AT       -- Schedule a time to execute commands or programs. 

7	ATMADM	-- Lists connections and addresses seen by Windows ATM call manager.

8	ATTRIB -- Display and change file attributes. 

9	BATCH  -- NRecovery console command that executes a series of commands in a file. 

10	BOOTCFG	 -- Recovery console command that allows a user to view, modify, and rebuild the boot.ini 

11	BREAK -- Enable / disable CTRL + C feature. 

12	CACLS -- View and modify file ACL's. 

13	CALL -- Calls a batch file from another batch file. 

14	CD -- Changes directories. 

15	CHCP -- Supplement the International keyboard and character set information. 

16	CHDIR -- Changes directories. 

17	CHKDSK -- Check the hard disk drive running FAT for errors. 

18	CHKNTFS	 -- Check the hard disk drive running NTFS for errors. 

19	CHOICE -- Specify a listing of multiple options within a batch file. 

20	CLS -- Clears the screen. 

21	CMD -- Opens the command interpreter. 

22	COLOR -- Easily change the foreground and background color of the 
MS-DOS window. 

23	COMP -- Compares files. 

24	COMPACT -- Compresses and uncompress files. 

25	CONTROL	 -- Open control panel icons from the MS-DOS prompt. 

26	CONVERT	Convert FAT to NTFS. 

27	COPY -- Copy one or more files to an alternate location. 

28	CTTY -- Change the computers input/output devices. 

29	DATE -- View or change the systems date. 

30	DEBUG -- Debug utility to create assembly programs to modify hardware settings. 

31	DEFRAG -- Re-arrange the hard disk drive to help with loading programs. 

32	DEL -- Deletes one or more files. 

33	DELETE -- Recovery console command that deletes a file. 

34	DELTREE -- Deletes one or more files and/or directories. 

35	DIR -- List the contents of one or more directory. 

36	DISABLE -- Recovery console command that disables Windows system services or drivers. 

37	DISKCOMP -- Compare a disk with another disk. 

38	DISKCOPY -- Copy the contents of one disk and place them on another disk. 

39	DOSKEY -- Command to view and execute commands that have been run in the past. 

40	DOSSHELL -- A GUI to help with early MS-DOS users. 

41	DRIVPARM -- Enables overwrite of original device drivers. 

42	ECHO -- Displays messages and enables and disables echo. 

43	EDIT -- View and edit files. 

44	EDLIN -- View and edit files. 

45	EMM386 -- Load extended Memory Manager. 

46	ENABLE -- Recovery console command to enable a disable service or driver. 

47	ENDLOCAL -- Stops the localization of the environment changes 
enabled by the setlocal command. 

48	ERASE -- Erase files from computer. 

49	EXPAND -- Expand a Microsoft Windows file back to it's original format. 

50	EXIT -- Exit from the command interpreter. 

51	EXTRACT -- Extract files from the Microsoft Windows cabinets. 

52	FASTHELP -- Displays a listing of MS-DOS commands and information about them

53	FC -- Compare files. 

54	FDISK -- Utility used to create partitions on the hard disk drive. 

55	FIND -- Search for text within a file. 

56	FINDSTR -- Searches for a string of text within a file. 

57	FIXBOOT -- Writes a new boot sector. 

59	FIXMBR -- Writes a new boot record to a disk drive. 

60	FOR -- Boolean used in batch files. 

61	FORMAT -- Command to erase and prepare a disk drive. 

62	FTP -- Command to connect and operate on a FTP server. 

63	FTYPE -- Displays or modifies file types used in file extension 
associations. 

64	GOTO -- Moves a batch file to a specific label or location. 

65	GRAFTABL -- Show extended characters in graphics mode. 

66	HELP -- Display a listing of commands and brief explanation. 

67	IF -- Allows for batch files to perform conditional processing. 

68	IFSHLP.SYS -- 32-bit file manager. 

69	IPCONFIG	 -- Network command to view network adapter settings and assigned values. 

70	KEYB -- Change layout of keyboard. 

71	LABEL -- Change the label of a disk drive. 

72	LH -- Load a device driver in to high memory. 

73	LISTSVC -- Recovery console command that displays the services and drivers. 

74	LOADFIX -- Load a program above the first 64k. 

75	LOADHIGH -- Load a device driver in to high memory. 

76	LOCK -- Lock the hard disk drive. 

77	LOGON -- Recovery console command to list installations and enable administrator login. 

78	MAP -- Displays the device name of a drive. 

79	MD -- Command to create a new directory. 

80	MEM -- Display memory on system. 

81	MKDIR -- Command to create a new directory. 

82	MODE -- Modify the port or display settings. 

83	MORE -- Display one page at a time. 

84	MOVE -- Move one or more files from one directory to another  DIRECTORY 

85	MSAV -- Early Microsoft Virus scanner. 

86	MSD -- Diagnostics utility.  

87	MSCDEX -- Utility used to load and provide access to the CD-ROM. 


88	NBTSTAT	 -- Displays protocol statistics and current TCP/IP connections using NBT 


89	NET -- Update, fix, or view the network or network settings 


90	NETSH -- Configure dynamic and static network information from MS-DOS. 


91	NETSTAT	 -- Display the TCP/IP network protocol statistics and information. 

92	NLSFUNC -- 	Load country specific information.

93	NSLOOKUP -- Look up an IP address of a domain or host on a network.

94	PATH -- View and modify the computers path location

95	PATHPING -- View and locate locations of network latency

96	PAUSE -- command used in batch files to stop the processing of a command. 

97	PING -- Test / send information to another network computer or network device  .

98	POPD -- Changes to the directory or network path stored by the pushd command.

99	POWER -- Conserve power with computer portables.

100	PRINT -- 	Prints data to a printer port.

101	PROMPT -- View and change the MS-DOS prompt.

102	PUSHD -- Stores a directory or network path in memory so it can be returned to at any time. 

103	QBASIC -- Open the QBasic.

104	RD -- Removes an empty directory.

105	REN -- Renames a file or directory.

106	RENAME -- Renames a file or directory. 

107	RMDIR -- Removes an empty directory.

108	ROUTE -- View and configure windows network route tables.


109	RUNAS -- Enables a user to execute a program on another 
computer.

110	SCANDISK -- Run the scandisk utility.

111	SCANREG	 -- Scan registry and recover registry from errors.

112	SET -- Change one variable or string to another.

113	SETLOCAL -- Enables local environments to be changed without affecting anything else. 

114	SHARE -- Installs support for file sharing and locking capabilities. 


115	SETVER -- Change MS-DOS version to trick older MS-DOS programs. 


116	SHIFT -- Changes the position of replaceable parameters in a batch program. 

117	SHUTDOWN -- 	Shutdown the computer from the MS-DOS prompt. 

118	SMARTDRV -- Create a disk cache in conventional memory or extended memory. 

119	SORT -- Sorts the input and displays the output to the screen. 


120	START -- Start a separate window in Windows from the MS-DOS prompt. 

121	SUBST -- Substitute a folder on your computer for another drive letter. 

122	SWITCHES -- Remove add functions from MS-DOS.                                                         

123	SYS -- Transfer system files to disk drive. 

124	TELNET -- Telnet to another computer / device from the prompt. 

125	TIME -- View or modify the system time. 

126	TITLE -- Change the title of their MS-DOS window. 

127	TRACERT -- Visually view a network packets route across a network.

128        TREE -- View a visual tree of the hard disk drive. 


129	TYPE -- Display the contents of a file. 

130	UNDELETE -- Undelete a file that has been deleted. 

131	UNFORMAT -- Unformat a hard disk drive. 

132	UNLOCK -- Unlock a disk drive. 

133	VER -- Display the version information. 

134	VERIFY	-- Enables or disables the feature to determine if files have been written properly.

135	VOL   -- Displays the volume information about the designated drive. 

136	XCOPY -- Copy multiple files, directories, and/or drives from one location to another.

137	TRUENAME   -- When placed before a file, will display the whole directory in which it exists 

138	TASKKILL  -- It allows you to kill those unneeded or locked up applications


----------



## Third Eye (Sep 9, 2006)

Thanks for that info.


----------



## aadipa (Sep 9, 2006)

Thanx... This is also a good collection.

BTW, you missed command no. 58... must be sleepy writing all this


----------



## Thor (Sep 9, 2006)

Interesting! Lets do this one other way!
Lets use the indirection '>' operator to get the same abv thing in a text file!

help >c:\doscommands.txt 

type the abv in command prompt . Hit enter! Voila! U get the list in a the Doscommands.txt ..


----------



## Drizzling Blur (Sep 10, 2006)

How about the syntax ??? Say Comp compares 2 files, how exactly do i use it ?


----------



## Thor (Sep 10, 2006)

Type "Comp /?" in the command prompt and Hit enter , u shud now see the usage of COMP.
This is what u wud See
Compares the contents of two files or sets of files.

COMP [data1] [data2] [/D] [/A] [/L] [/N=number] [/C] [/OFF[LINE]]

  data1      Specifies location and name(s) of first file(s) to compare.
  data2      Specifies location and name(s) of second files to compare.
  /D         Displays differences in decimal format.
  /A         Displays differences in ASCII characters.
  /L         Displays line numbers for differences.
  /N=number  Compares only the first specified number of lines in each file.
  /C         Disregards case of ASCII letters when comparing files.
  /OFF[LINE] Do not skip files with offline attribute set.

To compare sets of files, use wildcards in data1 and data2 parameters.


----------

